# whats fish to get?



## kali (May 8, 2009)

looking for the idea of fish for my 180 gallon ( plant tank) looking for some schooling fish ..but not to small that will blow all over the tank by the two fx5.. ..thanks


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

How about some black neon tetras? I had some that LOVED a current to play in. They would take turns swimming into the current and then swim back to the beginning of the "ride". It was lots of fun to watch.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

cah925 said:


> How about some black neon tetras? I had some that LOVED a current to play in. They would take turns swimming into the current and then swim back to the beginning of the "ride". It was lots of fun to watch.


thanks ...with what else u know?? a lil boring if only them in the big tank.
i was think a group of german ram ??


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I'm not sure about the German Rams. They may get territorial if you have too many.
Danios are very playful fish. Lots of swimming and moving around.


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

Rummy Nose Tetra's


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I once had a school of 40 tiger barbs in my 210, along with most of the other fish in my sig. Very active and fun to watch. Just have to watch out for other tankmates with long fins, however with a larger school they tend to leave their tankmates alone and play within themselves. I started with about 12, then slowly added more. The nice thing was they seemed to stay as a school, but would also play follow the leader - and with 40 of them, was an incredible sight to watch. 

Here is an older pic


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

rummynose tetra's in my opinion best schooler fish. a group of them would be awesome in a large tank. i have them with my cardinals and my cardinals just scatter everywhere and only sometimes actually school in my 135g. or a group of congo tetra would be nice.


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

6 Red-Tailed Barracuda . Though you won't have any other small fish in there lol. It would make for an interesting tank, though. 

For smaller stuff, there are some really nice, larger Danio species coming in. Look at Lake Inle danios (Inlecypris auropurpurea) for example. Danio roseus (purple passion danio) is another nice choice. Both of these are medium sized danios, definitely larger than your average zebras, but not as large as giant danios.

This is also the time of year to start looking for Rainbow Dace/Red Shiners. A very attractive US native.

I could list stuff forever, but I'll leave it at this for now.


Here are some pictures. Not mine, they are from other sites, but it'll save you from having to search:

Lake Inle danio









Purple Passion danio









Rainbow Dace


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

roselines a large group


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

A large scool of congo tetras is really cool to watch. I have seen a tank with just those and cories in it. Amazing lookind really!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

love those tetras but they're way too small...is there any schooling fish that get a lil bigger 2-3 in..???this's the reason why i didnt want any fish that too small lol








thats mine 210gallon african cichlids ( hap and peacock) 


by the way MIKES .your tank looking real nice


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

A School of 80 Congo tetras


----------

